# Hard to Hit Target



## Jayin J (Feb 9, 2011)

What target at the 3D shoots always gives you a fit to Hit?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2011)

Turkey, don't shoot enough 3d to remember where the kill zone is. If I did, I'd probably still miss it. 
Then there is the gator laying flat on the ground.....


----------



## Al33 (Feb 9, 2011)

A bedded deer, doe, buck, doesn't matter. There are a few here that can testify to that that shot with me at the TBG State shoot.  That bedded deer in the corn field ruined my scores. I couldn't tell which end was which and John (Ta-ton-ka Chips) told me it was facing left. Knowing John I figured he was lying so I shot at the right end of the mass and hit rump.


----------



## howie_r (Feb 9, 2011)

Right now everything but a barn. I am getting better though.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 9, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> What target at the 3D shoots always gives you a fit to Hit?



The first one.  Especially on Sunday.


----------



## BGBH (Feb 9, 2011)

The Standing Bear target...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with the first one on sunday but that darn turkey is tough to hit the kill zone everytime


----------



## fountain (Feb 9, 2011)

Many for me...but one in memory is the dang moose we shot at  in the ibo trad championship.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2011)

The great big ginormous ones like elk, buffalo,  or moose. I always think that they're closer than they are. And the really easy chip shots, I usually miss those.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 9, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Turkey, don't shoot enough 3d to remember where the kill zone is. If I did, I'd probably still miss it.
> Then there is the gator laying flat on the ground.....



I hate a turkey target.


----------



## redman17 (Feb 9, 2011)

any moving target is hard


----------



## Tukfish (Feb 9, 2011)

Skunk at NGT should be easy but I cant hit it. Maybe next time it will take only one shot


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2011)

Dutchman sure set's alot of turkey targets to not like them


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Anything in a cut, wide open field!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 9, 2011)

the smaller targets Get me, the Skunk, Turkey and the Nock of the shooter in front of Me 

Seriously though the smaller the target the More trouble i have Hitting it, I am guessing I don't concentrate enough on them thinking they are easy and a chip shot of a few yards.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 9, 2011)

This always gets me!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2011)

That little white bear, at BigJim's, has some kinda force field around it too.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 9, 2011)

usually the tree right next to any of the targets.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2011)

the OF's in Crossville have a big fat smiling rat...and I haven't hit it in 2 years now!!!!! I really hate that target.


----------



## fountain (Feb 10, 2011)

Anything at big jims ....


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 10, 2011)

Any bedded deer or the standing raccoon or the gator or


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 10, 2011)

Al33 said:


> A bedded deer, doe, buck, doesn't matter. There are a few here that can testify to that that shot with me at the TBG State shoot.  That bedded deer in the corn field ruined my scores. I couldn't tell which end was which and John (Ta-ton-ka Chips) told me it was facing left. Knowing John I figured he was lying so I shot at the right end of the mass and hit rump.



It works the same way for live bedded hogs too!!!


----------



## John V. (Feb 10, 2011)

That bedded deer UNDER the log last weekend at the NGTA shoot was a tough shot.  That's what my sons call a lumberjack shot.

Also that little skunk when they face it away from the stakes and you are supposed to hit it in the ... um ...er... "business end."


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 10, 2011)

The jalapeno. (javalina) I hate those little boogers.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 10, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> the OF's in Crossville have a big fat smiling rat...and I haven't hit it in 2 years now!!!!! I really hate that target.



OUTFIELDERS?


John V. said:


> That bedded deer UNDER the log last weekend at the NGTA shoot was a tough shot.  That's what my sons call a lumberjack shot.
> 
> Also that little skunk when they face it away from the stakes and you are supposed to hit it in the ... um ...er... "business end."



That log bedded deer was the product of a collaborative effort between RogerB and myself. We liked it...


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2011)

what does "outfielders" mean Gene.....I'm stoooopid! if you mean "out in a field"....nope usually over 30 yds away maybe with a BIG stump its sitting on etc...the meaner they can think it up the better!!!
I liked the bedded doe, this time. I only missed it once!!!!


----------



## John V. (Feb 10, 2011)

"That log bedded deer was the product of a collaborative effort between RogerB and myself. We liked it... "

Well I managed to hit it...once. Won't say how many shots I took.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 10, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> The great big ginormous ones like elk, buffalo,  or moose. I always think that they're closer than they are. And the really easy chip shots, I usually miss those.



X2!


----------



## John V. (Feb 10, 2011)

You mean big like this?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree with Howie, but only if I am inside the barn


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2011)

this skeeter was tuff for me at a shoot last june, don't know why? maybe cause i was laughing to hard to shoot at it?????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2011)

i thought a target as big as a dinosaur would be easy too, but i pulled a few shots on them!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 10, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> what does "outfielders" mean Gene.....I'm stoooopid! if you mean "out in a field"....nope usually over 30 yds away maybe with a BIG stump its sitting on etc...the meaner they can think it up the better!!!
> I liked the bedded doe, this time. I only missed it once!!!!



You mentioned the OFs in your post. Had to be the abbreviation for outfielders, right? LOL...


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2011)

dutchman said:


> You mentioned the OFs in your post. Had to be the abbreviation for outfielders, right? LOL...



Hey....I gotta self-moderate myself ya know!!!! I try to mind...
Dave those are COOL targets. Our TN club has a skeeter to...it's tough to hit but never thought to set it with an artificial human in it!!!!
That gariffffffe it really COOL!!!! hadn't seen one before......Dennis can we buy one of them??????


----------



## Dennis (Feb 10, 2011)

We will have to save our money for one of those and you will have to help set it out also


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 10, 2011)

Man that Giraffe target is HUGE!!!


----------



## John V. (Feb 10, 2011)

The giraffe was at the Rhinehart 100 shoot a few years ago.  Needed a ladder to retrieve arrows from the kill zone.

The kids loved it!!


----------



## Gordief (Feb 10, 2011)

i'm thinkin'..... texas heart shot...
on a skunk.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 11, 2011)

comming next month maybe


----------



## John V. (Feb 11, 2011)

Not a shot I would recommend taking anywhere but at a 3D shoot.


----------



## howie_r (Feb 11, 2011)

Who made those crazy targets the dino's and skeeter that is great!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 11, 2011)

Turkey targets are tough for me to hit in the right spot.
Especially front on.

In fact, next month's shoot in Gainsville may very well feature
several turkey targets. A blind, a bucket, the southbound
side of a northbound jake, and Pinenut. That's the makin's for a human highlight reel.


----------



## gurn (Feb 11, 2011)

I havent shot at 3D but two or three times. The hardest ones for me were were the deer, the gator, the bear, the turkey, the moose, the elk, and the cougar.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 11, 2011)

I noticed he did not list the squirrel


----------



## gurn (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe it was them stupid squirrels runin around at the 3D range that was distractin me. Gotta have some excuse.


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 11, 2011)

Dennis said:


> I noticed he did not list the squirrel


----------



## RogerB (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm think next month we need a skunk under a log, that deer was just too darn big. 
Since it was Dutchman's shoot and he got to determine where the targets were, he gets the credit for the deer under the log.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 14, 2011)

RogerB said:


> I'm think next month we need a skunk under a log, that deer was just too darn big.
> Since it was Dutchman's shoot and he got to determine where the targets were, he gets the credit for the deer under the log.



Team effort all the way. The skunk under the log would be very cool...and realistic.


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 14, 2011)

RogerB said:


> *I'm think next month we need a skunk under a log, that deer was just too darn big*.
> Since it was Dutchman's shoot and he got to determine where the targets were, he gets the credit for the deer under the log.




Make it A really rotten Log so we don't break to many arrows.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2014)

Any other ideas? The bear in the can is fun. Saw a variation last week on that one that I think we should try at NGTA next weekend.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 30, 2014)

Strangely, the close one


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 30, 2014)

I shot a dillo the other day he was half way out the hole and shooting down on him wasn't easy.
Do you remember the squirrel on side of the tree SGTP had a at their start?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 30, 2014)

That fish down at SGTP. The one that sits way down there, at the bottom of the hill, in front of the mud puddle.


----------



## Munkywrench (Mar 30, 2014)

Down at Big Jim's he had a baboon about 20 ft in the air, that one was tough, as was the mosquito and the head of the zombie. But as far as normal targets, the elk always gives me problems cause it always looks closer


----------

